# Time for a new mini twin tub



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

I remember posting about buying one about 3 years ago, but I can't find the thread to revive it. Anyway, my slightly used/pre-loved  mini/portable twin tub stopped spinning the other day. I got it for half price due to (I think) it being used once then returned to the seller. I need a new one asap as I don't like travelling to 'launderettes' now due to mobility and parking outside them problems. I also got out the habit of letting my laundry bag pile up and going to a launderette every fortnight. I now prefer to wash small amounts every few days. I have my eyes on this.

https://www.leisureoutlet.com/low-w...jenwPbf5RS81f0IlCbvr7c2eoVBnByucaAg32EALw_wcB

*Washing Tub*
£122.99
RRP: £164.99
You Save: £42.00 
Product Code: LEIWLWACC421


What do you reckon?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

If I do buy it I wonder if the delivery driver will take my old one away if I cross his palm with silver? 🧐 🤔


----------



## All uphill (26 Dec 2021)

Do you know anyone who can have a look at yours?

From time to time I am asked to fix washing machines and it's often something simple.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

All uphill said:


> Do you know anyone who can have a look at yours?
> 
> From time to time I am asked to fix washing machines and it's often something simple.


It's not really worth it. I asked on a local f/book page and was quoted £50 an hour for repairs. It's not only the spinner as the water outlet pipe has started to leak as well. It must've done hundreds of washes, so i suppose its worked out at less than a pound per wash as if I remember rightly I paid about £60 for it.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Dec 2021)

Why not resort to disposing of the old appliance properly?

In your case, that will probably mean phoning the local authority to arrange for a special collection if you really are so disabled as to be unable to take it to the tip.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Why not resort to disposing of the old appliance properly?
> 
> In your case, that will probably mean phoning the local authority to arrange for a special collection if you really are so disabled as to be unable to take it to the tip.


I asked. They told me they can't come into homes for 'health and safety' reasons. So although they'll take it away I'd have to get it downstairs myself, which to me is a bigger health and safety problem. They also take weeks to come and take stuff away. I don't want an unsightly twin tub washer outside mine and neighbouring flats for weeks on end. I could post it as 'anyone want this' on the local f/book page, but I don't think scrap dealers would take it as it's mostly plastic.


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2021)

We were given a similar twin tub by my folks for use at the caravan. Does the job for smalls and the like, and will do sweatty cycling gear.


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2021)

Just don't overload them....


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> We were given a similar twin tub by my folks for use at the caravan. Does the job for smalls and the like, and will do sweatty cycling gear.


I can fit most things in mine. Ok, larger items like my sleeping bag can only be done on their own and doing a wash can take from 1 to 2 hours, but I do like the "Oh I've missed something, I'll just open the lid and chuck it in" advantage over once turned on then locked till the cycle finishes automatic washers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just don't overload them....


And keep an eye out for stuff like socks flying out the spinner then ending up blocking the drain like one of mine did. I couldn't find the plastic disc thingy one day, so I spun without it. The next time I used the spinner it slowed down to about a quarter of its normal speed as the water built up in the spinning compartment.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I asked. They told me they can't come into homes for 'health and safety' reasons. So although they'll take it away I'd have to get it downstairs myself, which to me is a bigger health and safety problem. They also take weeks to come and take stuff away. I don't want an unsightly twin tub washer outside mine and neighbouring flats for weeks on end. I could post it as 'anyone want this' on the local f/book page, but I don't think scrap dealers would take it as it's mostly plastic.



Get a friend/someone who works at the shop to hoik it downstairs.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Dec 2021)

put on local facefluff sales page/ freecycle group list as for spares repair some one will have it


----------



## Cycleops (26 Dec 2021)

That looks very similar to the one we have. Works fine, just that the spin speed is not so high so things won't come out very dry. No probs down here as the sun dried stuff out very fast.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Dec 2021)

Allyou have to do is get it downstairs and outside, the local scrap metal operatives will do the rest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

Cycleops said:


> That looks very similar to the one we have. Works fine, just that the spin speed is not so high so things won't come out very dry. No probs down here as the sun dried stuff out very fast.
> 
> View attachment 623690


I think it's the same spin speed as the one I have, which is fine. Yes, there are faster, but the smaller load machines at the local laundry aren't as fast as my twin tub. I can tell when I hang stuff up after they've been washed at the laundry how wet they still are. Yes, you could use the 50p a time spinner at the laundry, but it's been 'out of order' now for about 2 years.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (26 Dec 2021)

Why don't you just get an automatic washer?. I honestly never knew that you could still get twin tubs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Why don't you just get an automatic washer?. I honestly never knew that you could still get twin tubs.


They're too big for my small flat and I'd have to pay the housing association to have one plumbed in. Plus, as stated before I like the ability to open the top and chuck missed stuff in, or take stuff out if you think it's had enough of a washing.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can fit most things in mine. Ok, larger items like my sleeping bag can only be done on their own and doing a wash can take from 1 to 2 hours, but I do like the "Oh I've missed something, I'll just open the lid and chuck it in" advantage over *once turned on then locked till the cycle finishes automatic washers*.


Modern ones don't do this. If one forgets something press the appropriate button, wait for the door to unlock and then put the missed item in.

Modern machines are very adaptable. Ours for example has a 15 minute up to 3 hours 30 minute wash cycle depending on the items.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They're too big for my small flat and I'd have to pay the housing association to have one plumbed in. Plus, as stated before I like the ability to open the top and chuck missed stuff in, or take stuff out if you think it's had enough of a washing.


 I see, I think if you just put the old one outside your flat it would be taken as scrap more or less straight away. If its not just say its been fly tipped and the council will take it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Modern ones don't do this. If one forgets something press the appropriate button, wait for the door to unlock and then put the missed item in.


We are talking top loaders here I take it?🤔


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> We are talking top loaders here I take it?🤔


No front loaders.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No front loaders.


Er, am I right in thinking opening a top loader's door half way through a washing cycle means most of the water pours out?🤔


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er, am I right in thinking opening a top loader's door half way through a washing cycle means most of the water pours out?🤔


You drain it first with a front loader …takes a minute to do so with my Bosch (10 years old probably). I find the dropped sock almost immediately. Never needed to add something half way through!


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Dec 2021)

if it's got a metal casing, a scrap dealer will take it.

There's a local 'free and up for grabs' page on facebook, i guess Accrington will have one to. I put some scrap on that, someone tagged a bloke called Stef and i used him for shifting my scrap ever since, i just message him on FB, telling him there's a washing machine, oven, radiator, whatever... in my front yard and it's gone in a day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> You drain it first with a front loader …takes a minute to do so with my Bosch (10 years old probably). I find the dropped sock almost immediately. Never needed to add something half way through!


Isn't draining it like ending the cycle? It's not the same as just opening a top loader I'd say.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> if it's got a metal casing, a scrap dealer will take it.
> 
> There's a local 'free and up for grabs' page on facebook, i guess Accrington will have one to


The only metal is the spinner drum.

Edit...and having just said that i've just checked and it's plastic.

Nope, the only way this is going is by me crossing the delivery driver's palm with silver! 🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Allyou have to do is get it downstairs and outside, the local scrap metal operatives will do the rest.


I could get it downstairs with a fair struggle, BUT the scrap collectors won't take it, knowing it's 99% plastic.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er, am I right in thinking opening a top loader's door half way through a washing cycle means most of the water pours out?🤔


I guess you meant front loader but no it doesn't. Our Bosch is designed to run on very little water and as far as I know the water level is never enough to spill out. I've had it 2 years and can only recall one occasion when I couldn't open the door to pop something else in. The benefits of a modern machine are significant. For example I can wash a full set of winter cycling gear, socks, bib shorts, bib longs, base layer (possibly two), winter jersey/jacket in 15 minutes and it comes out dry to the point where ten minutes in front of a radiator and it's fully dry.

You mentioned plumbing in. All that is required is a cold water inlet feed and waste water out, it's two minute job to connect presuming the plumbing is there which it should be in any property that's been in anyway modernised.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> The only metal is the spinner drum.
> 
> Edit...and having just said that i've just checked and it's plastic.
> 
> Nope, the only way this is going is by me crossing the delivery driver's palm with silver! 🧐


They might take it down but can’t imagine they’ll take it away. Here can arrange for council to take away on a specific day, did with my mattress, just had new one come on same day


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Why don't you just get an automatic washer?. I honestly never knew that you could still get twin tubs.



^^^ this


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You mentioned plumbing in. All that is required is a cold water inlet feed and waste out, it's two minute job to connect presuming the plumbing is there which it should be in any property that's been in anyway modernised.


I had someone look at how to do it before I bought the twin tub. he said it'd need holes cutting through the cupboards to feed the water pipes through, due to where the washer would fit if I bought one. I doubt the housing association would allow that.


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2021)

https://homeappliancegeek.com/best-top-loader-washing-machines


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> They might take it down but can’t imagine they’ll take it away.


I'm thinking offering 20 quid will persuade him/her to take it with them. I suppose then they'll take it to the local waste/recycling centre.🤔


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking offering 20 quid will persuade him/her to take it with them. I suppose then they'll take it to the local waist/recycling centre.🤔


Waist 
Except they’ll get charged more than £20, more likely just to fly tip it


----------



## winjim (26 Dec 2021)

Our fro


PaulSB said:


> I guess you meant front loader but no it doesn't. Our Bosch is designed to run on very little water and as far as I know the water level is never enough to spill out. I've had it 2 years and can only recall one occasion when I couldn't open the door to pop something else in. The benefits of a modern machine are significant. For example I can wash a full set of winter cycling gear, socks, bib shorts, bib longs, base layer (possibly two), winter jersey/jacket in 15 minutes and it comes out dry to the point where ten minutes in front of a radiator and it's fully dry.
> 
> You mentioned plumbing in. All that is required is a cold water inlet feed and waste water out, it's two minute job to connect presuming the plumbing is there which it should be in any property that's been in anyway modernised.


And the installers will take the old one away for you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

Gunk said:


> https://homeappliancegeek.com/best-top-loader-washing-machines


This may be ok. It looks high, not wide. The gap in my kitchen for a washer is a tight 24.5 inches.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00V55VOMC/ref=as_li_tl?tag=homeapplia058-21&ie=UTF8&linkId=e7f0db51c9b88b0980c2ca1a16efe871&geniuslink=true


It's not in stock, but even if it was I have a 'don't buy from Amazon' policy.


----------



## winjim (26 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had someone look at how to do it before I bought the twin tub. he said it'd need holes cutting through the cupboards to feed the water pipes through, due to where the washer would fit if I bought one. I doubt the housing association would allow that.


Your HA won't let you install a washing machine?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2021)

winjim said:


> Your HA won't let you install a washing machine?


Not if it involves cutting through cupboards so I was told. Mind you this is the same H/A that rehouses dickheads who get pissed/drugged up and smash their flat up, so I suppose a few 2 inch diameter, neatly cut holes won't faze them!


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not if it involves cutting through cupboards so I was told. Mind you this is the same H/A that rehouses dickheads who get pissed/drugged up and smash their flat up, so I suppose a few 2 inch diameter, neatly cut holes won't faze them!


They will let you cut holes in cupboards to house a washing machine for pipes and waist……..thats why the gap is left there for you


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> They will let you cut holes in cupboards to house a washing machine for pipes and waist……..thats why the gap is left there for you


I can't see, or find the taps for a washing machine. 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2021)

You need one of these
https://www.screwfix.com/p/self-cutting-tap-15mm-x/21250


----------



## Gunk (27 Dec 2021)

Or a competent plumber!


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't see, or find the taps for a washing machine. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 623734


Because you havent fitted them yet…….


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Dec 2021)

If you don't know what you are doing then you need to get a plumber in to do it. We once had a washer plumber in badly when I bought a new one and the whole kitchen flooded. It was terrible.
If I were you and you don't want to be paying a lot out then just get the mini twin tub.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2021)

Accy, your in housing accossation, if you ask them nicely they should put in a washing machine inlet and outlet for free as they would sooner they do it than you.
If you are on housing benefit the council will take anything from your place away for free, check on their website or phone them.
As for getting in down stairs find a man and van, they will do it for about £25, if not ask in the local pub if there is anybody would do it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Accy, your in housing accossation, if you ask them nicely they should put in a washing machine inlet and outlet for free as they would sooner they do it than you.
> If you are on housing benefit the council will take anything from your place away for free, check on their website or phone them.
> As for getting in down stairs find a man and van, they will do it for about £25, if not ask in the local pub if there is anybody would do it.


They might put washer taps in @numbnuts , but I bet it'd take a good few months before they'd get round to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> If I were you and you don't want to be paying a lot out then just get the mini twin tub.


I think this'd be the best thing to do. I've found automatic washers that aren't much more that the mini twin tub, but they're all too wide to fit in the gap for a washer.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They might put washer taps in @numbnuts , but I bet it'd take a good few months before they'd get round to it.


Put them in yourself its not difficult…..you can get taps that self tap into the pipework. As for the waste, you just need to get the washing waste pipe that fits inline with what you got.

this a self tapping tap






and this is the waste pipe fitting that goes inline with your current pipework, you attaching the waste pipe to the longish spout at the top


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Put them in yourself its not difficult…..you can get taps that self tap into the pipework. As for the waste, you just need to get the washing waste pipe that fits inline with what you got.
> 
> this a self tapping tap
> 
> ...


I'm not touching anything! I do not know about these things. I'm not an experimental D.I.Yer. No matter how 'easy' it may be to some, if I cocked it up this'd most likely mean flooding into the flat below.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm not touching anything! I do not know about these things. I'm not an experimental D.I.Yer. No matter how 'easy' it may be to some, if I cocked it up this'd most likely mean flooding into the flat below.


Then phone your HA and ask them to come fit them…..if you dont ask, you dont get. TBH they should have already been fitted for you when you moved into the property.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (27 Dec 2021)

If you can't get it down the stairs, do you have a window that opens wide. You could maybe tie some rope to the machine. If you video it you could upload live to here and get additional advice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Then phone your HA and ask them to come fit them…..if you dont ask, you dont get.* TBH they should have already been fitted for you when you moved into the property.*


Yes, they should, but I don't know why. 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> If you can't get it down the stairs, do you have a window that opens wide. You could maybe tie some rope to the machine. If you video it you could upload live to here and get additional advice.


And as I'm lowering it, her below comes out to put stuff in her bin then the rope snaps and the twin tub lands on top of her! 

Result!!!!


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, they should, but I don't know why. 🤔


Then pick up the phone and ask them why there isnt……..


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Then pick up the phone and ask them why there isnt……..


They won't be back in until Wedneday. I'll phone them then.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They won't be back in until Wedneday. I'll phone them then.


Top man…….


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Dec 2021)

Dont let some some scrote take it. It will end up in a country lane ditch. Phone the council, get a date when they will collect, usually a few days to a week in advance. Get a friend to help lift it down stairs and place it ready for collection. Put a note on it saying council are arranged to collect.


----------



## Chris S (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking offering 20 quid will persuade him/her to take it with them. I suppose then they'll take it to the local waste/recycling centre.🤔


Are there any scrapmen in your area? There are loads around here, they take anything apart from fridges and freezers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

Chris S said:


> Are there any scrapmen in your area? There are loads around here, they take anything apart from fridges and freezers.


They won't take this though as it's 99% plastic.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (29 Dec 2021)

The council will take it.Either book it in or leave it on the curb and report it as fly tipped.Either way it'll go.


----------



## newfhouse (29 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> The council will take it.Either book it in or leave it on the curb and report it as fly tipped.Either way it'll go.


If he left it on the kerb it would be fly tipped, wouldn’t it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> or leave it on the curb and report it as fly tipped.


What! With all the cctv cameras around here you can't away with anything! 🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

Mind you, with it being all plastic maybe I could torch it?🤔


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mind you, with it being all plastic maybe I could torch it?🤔


Put it in the car and take to tip?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Put it in the car and take to tip?


They closed it down about 4 years ago.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They closed it down about 4 years ago.


There’s no tip anywhere serving your council area?
https://www.lancashire.gov.uk/waste-and-recycling/recycling-centres/


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> There’s no tip anywhere locally?


There's one about 4 miles away.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's one about 4 miles away.


Piece of the proverbial then!
or get the council to take
https://www.lancashire.gov.uk/waste-and-recycling/disposal-of-bulky-waste/


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Piece of the proverbial then!
> or get the council to take
> https://www.lancashire.gov.uk/waste-and-recycling/disposal-of-bulky-waste/


I don't want it stuck outside for a fortnight until they collect it though! It'll look unsightly and may attract fly tippers to dump their stuff next to it. Mind you, it'd pee her below off so maybe I could do it.🤔


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't want it stuck outside for a fortnight until they collect it though! It'll look unsightly and may attract fly tippers to dump their stuff next to it. Mind you, it'd pee her below off so maybe I could do it.🤔


You book in advance and take it down that morning, simples (at least that’s how it works here)


----------



## Kingfisher101 (29 Dec 2021)

They give you the date it has to be out on. I put my item out the night before just to make sure it was taken.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> You book in advance and take it down that morning, simples (at least that’s how it works here)


But I can't move it. Especially pick it up and put it in my boot/hatchback!


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> But I can't move it. Especially pick it up and put it in my boot/hatchback!


Ask someone to help for beer tokens at home. They’ll help you at the tip.


----------



## winjim (29 Dec 2021)

Having managed earlier in the year not only to buy a new washing machine, but also to have it installed and the old one taken away, for the first time in my life I'm beginning to feel like a proper adult.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Ask someone to help for beer tokens at home. They’ll help you at the tip.


Yeah, I'll ask around.


----------

